# Suche Optimalen 32" LCD-TV für PS3



## CptGalak (20. März 2011)

*Suche Optimalen 32" LCD-TV für PS3*

Hallo.   

*Wollte mal nachfragen, was ihr denn so für LCD-TV´s habt für die PS3 ?
*
Denn ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem guten LCD-TV der wo für die PS3 Optimal geeignet ist und von dem Preis auch noch modert ist.

Habe zurzeit einen 23 Zoll TFT-LCD-Monitor, und bei BFC habe ich so ein kommisches Flimmern, und bei einem anderen Spiel, werden die Schatten schlecht dargestellt.


*Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Abstand genau ?
*
Muss man 2- 3 Meter vor dem Bildschirm weg sitzen, damit das Bild Optimal aussieht oder kann man auch so nah wie am PC sitzen.



Mfg.


----------



## McDrake (20. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*



CptGalak schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> *Wollte mal nachfragen, was ihr denn so für LCD-TV´s habt für die PS3 ?
> *
> ...


----------



## CptGalak (20. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*

1. Die Schwarzwerte meinte ich nicht, das liegt dann vermutlich am Game selber.

2. ohne 3D.

Wie weit sitzt du denn ca weg von dem LCD-Tv, wie weit sollte man denn weg sitzen ?


----------



## usopia (21. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*

...den hier kann man empfehlen, wenn du nicht mehr ausgeben möchtest:
geizhals.at/deutschland/

Wegen dem Abstand: ich zocke zwar nicht am TV aber so nah wie am PC würde ich mich nicht setzen. Das sind ja so ca. 70 bis 80 cm, da mußt du bei 32" ja schon den Kopf hin und her bewegen, um alles wahrzunehmen. So etwa1,2 m bis 1,5 m würde ich mich schon wegsetzen.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (23. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*

Fein mit LED Backlight. Wie wäre es mit diesem hier? Und übrigens: "es kommt nicht darauf an, wie weit du vom Gerät weg sitzt. Es kommt auf die Qualität der Quelle an"  Ich habe daheim einen 50 Zöller Plasma stehen und sitze rund 2 bis 2,5 Meter davon entfernt. Bei gutem Eingangssignal absolut kein Problem.


----------



## usopia (24. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*

Der LG hat 100 Hz, ist natürlich eine feine Sache. Aber auch gleich eine andere Preisklasse.

@Sebastian: dein "Nick" wird ja jetzt komplett angezeigt, hast in der Foren-Software rumgespielt...!?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (24. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*



usopia schrieb:


> @Sebastian: dein "Nick" wird ja jetzt komplett angezeigt, hast in der Foren-Software rumgespielt...!?



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Muss mit dem Foren-Update zusammenhängen, das letztens ganz überraschend über uns gekommen ist. Ich war's aber nicht ^^


----------



## CptGalak (3. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*



SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Fein mit LED Backlight. Wie wäre es mit diesem hier? Und übrigens: "es kommt nicht darauf an, wie weit du vom Gerät weg sitzt. Es kommt auf die Qualität der Quelle an"  Ich habe daheim einen 50 Zöller Plasma stehen und sitze rund 2 bis 2,5 Meter davon entfernt. Bei gutem Eingangssignal absolut kein Problem.


Sorry, das ich mich jetzt erst melde.

Was genau meinst du mit ,,es kommt auf die Qualität der Quelle an" ?


----------



## CptGalak (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*



CptGalak schrieb:


> SebastianThoeing schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fein mit LED Backlight. Wie wäre es mit diesem hier? Und übrigens: "es kommt nicht darauf an, wie weit du vom Gerät weg sitzt. Es kommt auf die Qualität der Quelle an"  Ich habe daheim einen 50 Zöller Plasma stehen und sitze rund 2 bis 2,5 Meter davon entfernt. Bei gutem Eingangssignal absolut kein Problem.
> ...


Kann mir jemand  weiterhelfen (siehe oben)


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*

wie weit sitzt Du denn nun weg, und wieviel kannst Du ausgeben? Was soll alles mit angeschlossen werden, wie wichtig ist diue TV-Funktion, und wie empfängst Du TV (Kabel, SAT, DVB-T, oder per Receiver? )


----------



## CptGalak (10. April 2011)

*AW: Suche Optimalen 32*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wie weit sitzt Du denn nun weg, und wieviel kannst Du ausgeben? Was soll alles mit angeschlossen werden, wie wichtig ist diue TV-Funktion, und wie empfängst Du TV (Kabel, SAT, DVB-T, oder per Receiver? )


max  ,-350 €.

Es muss ein HDMI Eingang und Full HD haben.

Eine TV Funktion brauche ich nicht, da ich den LCD-TV nur für die PS3 verwende.


----------



## CptGalak (30. Juni 2011)

Ich melde mich nochmal .

*Habe folgendes Erfahren:*

Wenn man einen LCD-TV für eine Konsole benützen will, dan muss der LCD-TV mindestens 100 Hz+ haben, wenn er nur  50 Hz hat kann es zu Schlieren kommen, was meinst ihr dazu ?

Ich habe jetzt mir einen 32" LCD-TV Full HD mit 50 Hz gekauft gekauft, ist seid ihr gefragt, ob ich den behalten soll (Originalverpackt) ?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2011)

Hast du den bestellt oder in einem Laden gekauft? Bei Versand kannst Du den ja sowieso wieder zurückgeben. Bei laden-Kauf hängt es vom Shop ab. UNd welchen LCD hast Du genommen? Generell sind 100Hz zwar besser, aber ein guter mit 50Hz ist dann halt vlt. doch besser als ein "schlechter" mit 100Hz.

Vor allem zum Thema inputlag solltest Du zu dem Modell dann Infos einholen.


----------



## CptGalak (30. Juni 2011)

Im Laden gekauft ist aber noch ungeöffnet.


Link: Technische Daten von LE32D550 | Fernseher (LCD TV) von Samsung


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2011)

In welchem Laden denn? Nehmen die Ware auch wieder zurück? Das machen manche Läden ja. Das Modell ist noch recht neu, ich find da keine genauen Infos, ob der gut zum Spielen geeignet ist bzw. ob es ähnlich teure bessere gibt.


----------



## CptGalak (30. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> In welchem Laden denn? Nehmen die Ware auch wieder zurück? Das machen manche Läden ja. Das Modell ist noch recht neu, ich find da keine genauen Infos, ob der gut zum Spielen geeignet ist bzw. ob es ähnlich teure bessere gibt.


 
Hab ihn beim Media Markt gekauft, wenn er noch ungeöffnet ist kann man ihn zurück bringen.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe einen "Test" gefunden.
Samsung LE32D550 LCD TV Full HD | 3D TV Reviews UK

Ausführlich ist der nicht gerade und liest sich eher wie ein Werbetext. Ich konnte aber auch z. B. bei den Kommentaren auf Amazon UK nichts wirklich negatives zu diesem Fernseher finden.
Waren aber auch nur 3 Kommentare. Für den Preis ist der wahrscheinlich in Ordnung.

Hast du dir diesen TV in dem Geschäft im Betrieb ansehen können? Wäre wohl am besten, habe ich aber bis jetzt auch nie gemacht.
Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt auch keine 300 Euro für einen TV/Monitor bezahlt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2011)

ALso, bei Media Markt (und Saturn) kann man meines Wissens inzwischen auch noch zurückgeben, wenn man die Ware zu Hause ausprobiert hat, so wie beim Versandhandel. Vlt. frag da mal nach, dann kannst Du den LCD testen und immer noch zurückgeben.


----------



## CptGalak (1. Juli 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich habe einen "Test" gefunden.
> Samsung LE32D550 LCD TV Full HD | 3D TV Reviews UK
> 
> Ausführlich ist der nicht gerade und liest sich eher wie ein Werbetext. Ich konnte aber auch z. B. bei den Kommentaren auf Amazon UK nichts wirklich negatives zu diesem Fernseher finden.
> ...




Habe mir den LCD-TV beim Media Markt angeschaut, da ist die Fußball WM gelaufen, so schlecht sah das Bild gar nicht aus.

Wie viel bezahlst du den so ?



Herbboy schrieb:


> ALso, bei Media Markt (und Saturn) kann man meines Wissens inzwischen auch noch zurückgeben, wenn man die Ware zu Hause ausprobiert hat, so wie beim Versandhandel. Vlt. frag da mal nach, dann kannst Du den LCD testen und immer noch zurückgeben.



Sobald die Verpackung offen ist, kann man es nicht mehr zurückzubringen es wird dan problematisch, nur wenn es ungeöffnet ist, dann kann man es zurückbringen.

Soll ich den jetzt behalten oder doch zurückbringen, was meint ihr ?

Den mit 50 Hz muss es doch keine Schlieren geben ?


> Wenn man einen LCD-TV für eine Konsole benützen will, dan muss der LCD-TV mindestens 100 Hz+ haben, wenn er nur 50 Hz hat kann es zu Schlieren kommen.


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Juli 2011)

CptGalak schrieb:


> Habe mir den LCD-TV beim Media Markt angeschaut, da ist die Fußball WM gelaufen, so schlecht sah das Bild gar nicht aus.
> 
> Wie viel bezahlst du den so ?


 Als TV habe ich momentan einen relativ alten mit Röhre und einer sichtbaren Diagonale von 70cm, gebraucht gekauft für 30 Euro. Habe keinen HD-Empfang, da reicht der mir vollkommen aus.
Mein aktueller Monitor ist ein 24" mit einer sichtbaren Diagonale von 61cm und S-PVA Panel. Für den habe ich nichts bezahlt, der hatte einen starken Mangel den ich aber beheben konnte.
Hätte neu so um die 400 Euro gekostet, ist wohl aber mittlerweile nicht mehr verfügbar.



CptGalak schrieb:


> Den mit 50 Hz muss es doch keine Schlieren geben ?


Glaube es gibt einen Gaming oder Game Mode, aber ich vermute der ist dafür gedacht, wenn man den PC anschließen möchte. Ich glaube nicht, dass es einen Zusammenhang gibt zwischen der Bildwiederholfrequenz und der Reaktionszeit.

Was war denn dein Eindruck bei dem Fußballspiel, sind dir irgendwelche Schlieren hinter dem Ball aufgefallen? Ich meine natürlich nachdem dieser beschleunigt wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2011)

Es MUSS keine Schlieren geben, es ist nur wahrscheinlicher, dass einer mit 100Hz besser geeignet wäre. Was für Spiele spielst Du denn hauptsächlich? Vlr  kannst Du ja deine PS3 in den MM mitnehmen und am Ausstellungs-LCD testen?  


Der Gamingmodus ist normalerweise dafür da, alle "Bildverbesserungsoptionen" abzustellen, damit fürs Spielen das Bild unbearbeitet und somit möglichst schnell auf dem Display erscheinen kann.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juli 2011)

CptGalak schrieb:


> Sobald die Verpackung offen ist, kann man es nicht mehr zurückzubringen es wird dan problematisch, nur wenn es ungeöffnet ist, dann kann man es zurückbringen.
> 
> Soll ich den jetzt behalten oder doch zurückbringen, was meint ihr ?
> 
> Den mit 50 Hz muss es doch keine Schlieren geben ?


1. Umtauschrecht hast Du in der Regel 14 Tage (schau dir mal den Beleg/Quittung an)
Dafür ist diese Frist auch da: Um zu testen.
Wenn die Verpackung zerrissen wird, wird Dir unter Umständen nicht der gesamte Betrag gutgeschrieben.
Einfach vorsichtig aufmachen, keine Kratzer im TV,und gut ists.
2. Ich hatte mit meinen Samsung-TVs bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt. Und ich hab auch nicht mehr ausgegeben als Du.
Klar seh ich einen unterschied zu den x-tausend-€-TVs, die sonst so im Geschäft rumstehen. Aber zum spielen und BR schauen sind sie trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2011)

MCDrake, das mit dem Umtausch gilt nur für Versand. das bei MediaMarkt, Saturn usw. ist freiwillig, da können auch eigene Bedinungen gelten. Ich weiß nur, dass bei Saturn der Verkäufer, als ich nen Fotoapparat gekauft hab, versichert hat, dass ich den auch wieder zurückbringen kann und auch das komplette Geld wiederbekomme, sofern Packung und Gerät keine sichtbaren Schrammen haben.


----------

